# Printing with Lexmark z1480 (1400 series)

## roderick

Has anyone successfully managed to get this printer working under Gentoo (or Linux in general)?

I have been able to configure the wireless aspect and also connect it with usb, but I cannot find a compatible driver for it.

Would anyone be willing to help? I've done quite a bit of searching, but I cannot find any success stories.

(And I know - HP is better supported, but this is the printer I have at the moment... and would like to find some way to make it work).

Thanks.

----------

## roderick

Some info...

```

rgreening@prometheus:~$ lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 043d:010e Lexmark International, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c50a Logitech, Inc.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

```

root@prometheus:~# /usr/lib/cups/backend-available/usb

direct usb://Lexmark%20/1400%20Series "Lexmark  1400 Series" "Lexmark  1400 Series USB #1" "MFG:Lexmark ;CMD:CPDNPA003;MODEL:1400 Series;CLASS:Printer;DES:Lexmark 1400 Series;`K"

```

I'd be willing to try and make a PPD file for it using the Lexmark dev kit if someone would provide some assistance/direction, assuming no one else has already (which it appears not).

----------

## roderick

OK, after having spent a significant amount of time on this, I think I may have found a solution...(untested at the moment)...

1) Download the MAC driver from Lexmark 

2) It's a compressed dmg image which needs to be converted (dmg2img)

3) Once converted, you can mount the image file

4) Find the pax.gz file containing the ppd file (Install.mpkg/Contents/Packages/1400 Series Support Files.pkg/Contents/Archive.pax.gz in my case)

5) Use pax to extract the ppd file from the archive

Now, here's the part I haven't verified: using the ppd with CUPS. In theory, it will work.

I'll post back tomorrow when I can get access to the printer again.

If this works, it would be nice for Lexmark to simply post up their ppd files on the web site to download.

----------

## roderick

No go. 

I returned it and got a supported printer from HP.  :Smile: 

At least I tried... oh well.

----------

